# Team yellow - 20 week and 13 week scan..UPDATE BABY BORN



## glong88

What are your guesses. I have had such a mixture :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20180425_152218.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 43









20180425_152203.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:blue: :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

Boy. :)


----------



## glong88

What makes you think boy


----------



## Buttercupbabi

From what I read about skull theory, id say it was a girl :pink:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Oh wait... is that a potty shot on the first photo??
Id say that looks like girl bits!!


----------



## glong88

Buttercupbabi said:


> Oh wait... is that a potty shot on the first photo??
> Id say that looks like girl bits!!

It isn't a potty shot. Just a side view of baby and it's kind of got its back to us I believe. :shrug:


----------



## ClairAye

glong88 said:


> What makes you think boy

Looks more like my son's scan than my daughter's. &#128514; I'm no expert and tend to guess based off my own lol.


----------



## Jbree

Girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## glong88

Such mixed views ...


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m still going for :pink: 

My family want me to find out for them and put it in an envelope so I can&#8217;t see, Glong :haha:


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Im still going for :pink:
> 
> My family want me to find out for them and put it in an envelope so I cant see, Glong :haha:



Nooo someone may let slip. You going to do it


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thats what i said! I told them theyve waited 29 weeks whats another 11 :haha:


----------



## glong88

Good!!! How exciting xx


----------



## ClairAye

glong88 said:


> Such mixed views ...

I had the same with my son! So many people said '100% boy' and '100% girl'... :haha: My gut instinct was right but it was impossible to be swayed by guesses lol.


----------



## glong88

One day I'll get all boy guesses and the next it will be all girl lol... like yesterday it was boy and today everyone said girl on other sites. Doh


----------



## winterbabies3

This one is tricky. At first i was like yup thats a boy but i dont think it is! Girl guess all the way. Cant wait for update!


----------



## glong88

winterbabies3 said:


> This one is tricky. At first i was like yup thats a boy but i dont think it is! Girl guess all the way. Cant wait for update!


Thank you. I have had so many mixtures guesses it's crazy. I think maybe because the nub isn't completely showing?


----------



## LoraLoo

Girl


----------



## winterbabies3

glong88 said:


> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> This one is tricky. At first i was like yup thats a boy but i dont think it is! Girl guess all the way. Cant wait for update!
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have had so many mixtures guesses it's crazy. I think maybe because the nub isn't completely showing?Click to expand...

Well that and i think in the 20 week us i see 3 lines...=) very exciting


----------



## glong88

Fingers crossed although I'm sure it will be another boy


----------



## winterbabies3

glong88 said:


> Fingers crossed although I'm sure it will be another boy

You're strong for waiting!! Lol


----------



## glong88

winterbabies3 said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed although I'm sure it will be another boy
> 
> You're strong for waiting!! LolClick to expand...

I didn't with my others and don't no how i am now to be honest lol


----------



## happycupcake

I say girl


----------



## glong88

Baby was born yesterday and it is a GIRL!!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Lol for once I got it right! Congratulations :D


----------



## LoraLoo

Congratulations!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Congratulations!!! Awesome news xxx

I was right too! Proud of myself haha


----------



## winterbabies3

Woohhooooo!!!! So excited for you=)<3


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :) 


Code:


----------



## 221alexandra

girl


----------

